# GTX 560 ti Problem - screens flicker



## Elahhez (Mar 19, 2011)

Hey all

i installed a gtx 560 ti on tuesday, and since then my monitors have flickered and i cannot seem to find the cause of it.

Problem description:
Monitors flicker accationally, but the flicker is not captured on screenshots.

system:
Motherboard: XFX 650i Ultra
CPU: 2.4ghz Core 2 Quad q6600
Powersupply: 550 watts, (graphics card attached to a single rail of 12v capable of 18A)
Graphicscard: Gainward GTX 560 ti 1024mb gddr5
graphicscard power use: 170 watts
Monitors: Samsung Syncmaster 2243NW and Samsyng Syncmaster 2043NW (Dual monitors)


What i have tried:

Installing latest Nvidia Driver (forceware 266.66)
Installing latest Driver from manufactorer (modded Forceware 266.77)
Installing Monitor Drivers from samsungs Webpage
Resynced and adjusted picture on monitors

i really dont know what cause this, can someone help please or give any scenario that would cause both my monitos to flicker accationally?

Thanks in advance
Klaus


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

What brand and model is the power supply?
Voltage fluctuations is one possibility.

Have you checked or tried different refresh rates?


----------



## Elahhez (Mar 19, 2011)

power supply is a Rasurbo power&basic 550watts 

here is the spec on it

+3.3v - 26a
+5v - 28a
+12v1 - 18a
+12v2 - 18a
-12v - 0.8a
+5vsb - 2a

refresh rate is 60 hz, and cannot move it either up in down in neither nvidia control panel or windows display settings


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Little weak for a GTX560, check the voltage readings in the bios on the PC health page. 
Your looking for the 12v, 5v, 3.3v readings while your there grab the CPU and Syetem temps.


----------



## Elahhez (Mar 19, 2011)

looks healthy to me

+3.3v: 3.26v
+5v: 5.01v
+12v: 12.03v

cpu temp: 45 degrees
could not read system temp in bios but side is off currently anyways so should be somewhat room temperature.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Good baseline, now in Windows try HW Monitor lets see if the readings are close.


----------



## Elahhez (Mar 19, 2011)

that program seems not to work with my motherboard, gives a rediciously low voltage for 12v

8.36v

i also tried sisandra which gives 9.12 same time, 

and a third program (speedfan) which gives 9.60

all these are steady and static in each program, never change no matter the load


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Yes that's often a problem anymore.

There are three possibilities, a weak supply with voltage fluctuations under load, a defective card or flaky drivers, I'm not seeing a lot of reports of this so I doubt it's a driver issue.

Do you have access to a digital voltmeter?
If you do you can check the voltage reading while using the PC by checking the 12v on a yellow and black wire in a extra 4 pin molex plug.


----------



## Elahhez (Mar 19, 2011)

ill try ask if neighbour has one, 

meanwhile i installed my old psu, which has 3x22.5A +12v rails, which i replaced due to thinking it was defekt in the first place. but apparently it is not.

so will try if i can find 2 seperate rails that should provide plenty of power

also this psu is 650watts

i also read of dodgy drivers for this particular card which is just out, but these mainly concern 3d glitches, and not overall monitor performance on windows desktop.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Brand & Model of the 650W PSU?


----------



## Elahhez (Mar 19, 2011)

antec something, its in and box in basement, so dunno  it got a hell of connecters


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Hit F8 on boot and choose safe mode with networking, this will load Windows without video drivers, minimal video functionality but see if it still blinks.


----------



## Elahhez (Mar 19, 2011)

i seem to have found the issue, at least its stable for the past hour despite attempts to provoke the flicker in various ways.

issue was a samsung monitor drives that got installed, said it was installed, device manager agreed, but it was NOT installed.

so manually overrid the driver to the samsung driver, and currently running flawlessly.

i managed to sort the other monitor by accident and it havent had an issue for the past 12 hours, and thought i sorted this too, but apparently it somehow rolled back to pnp driver, which despite someone PMing me said, does not work for my monitors on this particular card.

but i will reopen the thread if the problem arise again.

thanks for the help lads, i appresiate it.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

With the monitor driver installed is the refresh rate still 60hz?


----------



## Elahhez (Mar 19, 2011)

it is, yes


----------



## eldersage (Jul 7, 2011)

I`m having the very same problem , i`ve tried sending you an PM but i was restricted . Could you explain me how to fix it a bit more complex . My Samsung monitor is Syncmaster E2220 . Tnx in advance


----------

